# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  tradie mobile

## fubar

just putting a call out regarding mobile phones for tradies
after killing a few nice phones and pocket pcs etc I am back to using my old nokia 5140i which is on its last legs.
can anybody recommend a mobile that can stand upto a bit of dust, dirt and being dropped
now and again
thanks

----------


## watson

I just had a demo of an Ipod 4 with all the bells and whistles.
Dunno how it would hold up on site.....and you'd get bugger all work done playing with it.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
My iphone 3GS has been ace, kicks around in my drill case all day. I have a leather case which flips over to protect the face. Apple also have thier own repair network if it turns pear shaped and as with anything it can but i'm yet to hear of someone getting a bum deal, unlike the others where they "send it away" to be "looked at"... you can also get an extra 12 month warranty for a few $$.

----------


## ibuildbenches

Ill stick with my Nokia's  :Smilie:  
Just got my Nokia N8 delivered today with a 12MP camera. HD video 
Who needs a digital camera! 
The iPhone is a good phone to play games and get on facebook. Anything to do with actual useful functions (camera, reception etc) they lack. I know, all my friends have one.. but are slowly converting back to useful phones.

----------


## ringtail

Geez IBB, no wonder you aint done those doors yet, too busy playing with the phone. My phone is a bare bones nokia. No gizmos, just a camera. Dropped it heaps. Only complaint is it doesnt ring loud enough to hear over a router

----------


## fubar

anybody used the sonim phones they certainly blow their own trumpet well but no individual reviews.

----------


## racingtadpole

I use a Motorola Defy, got all the usual smart phone stuff on it.  From memory they are dust and scratch proof and water resistant (although mine came with a tiny factory installed scratch on one edge).  Got it just before christmas, has so far survived being dropped from a ladder twice (both times it landed on a pile of bricks), a scaffold once (landed in the dirt) and a dunking in the clean up water earlier this week.  Two thumbs up thus far.

----------


## sundancewfs

I have a Samsung "Tradie Phone" B2710
Antishock coating and an IP67 Rating (submerged to 1 metre) 
Seems to work quite well. I really like the built in torch.

----------


## stevoh741

> I have a Samsung "Tradie Phone" B2710
> Antishock coating and an IP67 Rating (submerged to 1 metre) 
> Seems to work quite well. I really like the built in torch.

  I've also looked at these. They look pretty tough, cheap (compared to the others) and have the torch (bonus for scribing inside dark cupboards). The only reason I have held off is waiting for a better camera in it.

----------


## m6sports

Ive looked at the Motorola Defy good phone but the processor in it isnt as good as other smart phones on the market  
Reviews on it say the processor will cause the phone to open apps a little slower but nothing that most people would even notice  
I think it would be like comparing in IPhone 3G and the 3GS only time you will notice the later is faster is when both phones are next to each other

----------


## Gaza

iPhone 3s here, into my second replacement screen in 15 months, cost about 70 bucks for new screen, cannot complain.

----------

